# Mikes Betta half no longer exsist.



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

After my other betta died i removed the divider and mike was ok, then last night he would not move away from where the other betta was in the tank then i wake up this morning and Mike is dead.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Aww, so sorry to hear that P_C. What a crummmy way to start the day.


----------



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

Aww I am sorry to hear about your loss I to had a crummy beginning to my day I lost 3 angels that I have has since baby's this morning to what I think is slim disease I have one left now..


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your angels Ghost. Glad at least one made it. Hope it stays with you a long time.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

MIKE I MISS YOU i got so use to seein him when i woke up i was so use to him being right next to me


----------

